# DIY website (with cart or without) suggestions PLEASE.



## maya (Mar 14, 2015)

I am working away on a WIX website, I am not so far in that I will have wasted a huge amount of time if I changed to a different site now. Do any of you have suggestions? I already have my domain but I would like a website, too.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 14, 2015)

I use weebly and it's pretty easy.  It's worked for me for the last couple years.


----------



## maya (Mar 14, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Trix (Mar 14, 2015)

I used weebly to on that website I was asking for improvements in. It is too easy, and you can add your own domain to ...I liked it much better than wix.


----------



## Trix (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a word of caution, as I got reminded today....

When you use weebly be very careful and go slowly, as it is really easy and good, with just one catch, no undo button, should you accidentally delete things. 
Then going back to the start is the only option.......


----------

